# Rare Colored Racing Pigeons 4-Sale



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

For anyone interested, I just updated my rare colored racing homer sale page of my website that is linked below with some new birds varying in all different colors. I also recently added a sale priced page at the bottom for Dan Pesch. Dan passed away this last year unexpectedly, and was an active member with the Minnesota Rochester Racing Pigeon Club. He was life long friends with Tim Makken as well as partners when it came to futurity races. I am selling all of his remaining birds at the request of his club members (Dan Pesch sell out page). There are some top quality birds listed on Dan's page, and all come fully pedigreed. Feel free to call or email me directly with any questions, and hope everyone is having a good breeding season so far.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com (pigeon website)

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Updated website with some new birds on sale priced hen and sale priced cock page, as well as rare colored page of website. Also posted up a new page of birds from a complete loft sell out from one of my friends/fellow pigeon flyers Jeremy Waknitz that is hanging it up for a while racing due to family commitments and club he was racing with slowly dispersing as members age or get out completely. I raced pigeons with Jeremy back in the 90's & early 2000's in the MRR club that we both belonged to, and then in the combine once he moved and flew with the CRF club, before racing with the Heartland who I currently race with. Many birds of his come pedigreed or with diplomas or both, and there is a Champion Bird of entire Southwest Combine listed as well as another 1st place winner along with multiple diploma winners that are very reasonably priced. For anyone who may want to check it out, the link to my racing pigeon site is http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

*White Racing Pigeons*

For those that me be interested, I have updated my white racing pigeon website linked below with some of my top racers from this season so far in old birds. We are half way through the old bird racing season, and I have pictured some of my top racers so far listed on my 2013' Old Bird Highlight page that can be found on the left hand side of the table of contents. I am currently in the process of building a new pigeon loft and expanding on developing my yellow & opal & blue barless families of racers. I am also hoping to continue updating my white racing pigeon website here with new photos of birds and health care tips/training advice for both the experienced/novice fanciers on a weekly basis over the course of the next few weeks.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com

http://wwww.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------

